# Selling my bear bows



## canecps (Apr 14, 2011)

Here is a list of Bows I would like to sell. Hurt my arm and now I can't shoot anymore...

1. Bear "Montana" $250 obo ml-1460 amo 64 55#
2. Bear "kodiak magnum (G Mi)" $250 obo ml-5517 52" 52#
3. bear "grizzly" $250 obo 58' 50# 36-956
Also I have a Laclairs "Shrew" 59#@27"54" and a Howard Hill "Big Five" [email protected] Bc68766. Make offer on these. I do have pics but Just figured out I don't know how to upload from here lol.Thanks Joe


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

canecps said:


> Here is a list of Bows I would like to sell. Hurt my arm and now I can't shoot anymore...
> 
> 1. Bear "Montana" $250 obo ml-1460 amo 64 55#
> 2. Bear "kodiak magnum (G Mi)" $250 obo ml-5517 52" 52#
> ...



You'll get a much better response in the classified section.

And don't forget when you sell them do the forum right and pay for your supporting membership, since you will then have profited from us!!

<---- strongly recommends paid membership to folks that get real benefit from this site (helps keep it free to all).

OH... welcome aboard


----------



## canecps (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I was all ready planing to share as it's only right. I will post in the correct section. Thanks Joe...


----------



## mnelson239 (Jan 29, 2001)

I sent a PM a few weeks back. I am interested in the Montana. Email me if you still have it. [email protected]


----------

